# Becoming Professional



## Ar54ad (May 28, 2007)

Just say someone lived in England and they were playing basketball for a team and they are very good then they turned professional do they come to america to play in the NBA?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Most likely not.


----------



## Ar54ad (May 28, 2007)

Then what will they do


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they will continue playing friends in pick-up league


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Ar54ad said:


> Just say someone lived in England and they were playing basketball for a team and they are very good then they turned professional do they come to america to play in the NBA?


I'm pretty good in soccer, can I join the English Premier League?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why don't you give Real Madrid a call, Scuall. I heard they have a spot opening up in a month or two.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

they'd most likely have to be a professional in Europe first, before even thinking about coming out to the NBA


----------



## Ar54ad (May 28, 2007)

What is Europe Like


----------



## Ar54ad (May 28, 2007)

if you want to play in the english premier league you have to come to england and join one of the english premierleague soccer academy but before you join you have had played for a local soccer team because you need experience to go into the soccer academy then if the academy think you are good enough then they give you a professional contract


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ar54ad said:


> What is Europe Like


i've heard the summers are nice


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i'm moving this to the international forum...


----------

